# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  scr motor driver

## jakektm

καλησπερα παιδια, εχω τον παρακατω motor driver.
το προβλημα ειναι το εξης

ενω με το ποτενσιομετρο ρυθμιζα τις στροφες σε εναν dc κινητηρα, 
ξαφνικα, μου εκαψε τα 2 θυριστορ, τα αλλαξα, αλλαξα επισης και τον τελεστικο, αλλα 

τωρα, δεν μπορω να ρυθμισω στροφες. δουλευει στο μαχιμουμ.

στην εξοδο εχω 180-200vdc , και μετραω 77vac. συχνοτητα 100hz,
ενω κανονικα ειναι 50.

αυτο το κυκλωμα πως λειτορυγει?
ειναι λιγο μπερδεμα

----------


## jakektm

επισης αφαιρεσα τα θυριστορ, και παλι εχω ταση στην εξοδο...

----------


## UV.

> επισης αφαιρεσα τα θυριστορ, και παλι εχω ταση στην εξοδο...


αυτό γίνεται μέσω της διαδρομής D1 D2 και D9 D10
θα έχεις καμένο και το U2 δες αν είναι ΟΚ και οι D6 D5

----------


## jakektm

αλλαξα το moc (U2) , τις διοδους εκεινες ολες οκ.

αλλα τωρα παρατηρω κατι. με φορτιο, βγαζει ως 50 vac, 20vdc, και ακουγεται θορυβος σαν  υψησυχνος σπινθηρισμος. δεν ανεβαινει παραπανω, και οσο ανεβαζω το ποτενσιομετρο, κοβει αποτομα την εξοδο.

----------


## UV.

τα R23 R22 R21 ρυθμίζουν τις μέγιστες στροφές δες αυτές για αρχή

----------


## jakektm

δυστυχως ολες καλες. τις αποσυνδεσα, μετρησα ολα καλα.. 

αλλαξα και τους δυο πυκνωτες c4 c5. ακομα ετσι, το παω μεχρι το 40% και μετα κοβει την εξοδο. πως ομως μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο?

και ο θορυβος ακουγεται απο τον c9

επισης , στην εξοδο δεν θα επρεπε να εχω 50hz? εγω μετραω 100

----------


## UV.

εγώ νόμιζα το έφτιαξες και εξαφανιαζόλ!
πρέπει μεθοδικά βήμα βήμα να βρεθεί η βλάβη ...εκτός αν αλλάξεις όλα τα εξαρτήματα re-components όπως λένε recap  :Lol: 
και προτείνω:
1. μετράς αν έχεις την +12V σταθερή σε όλο το το εύρος ρύθμισης του ποτενσιομέτρου
2. μετράς αν αυξομειώνει ο δρομέας του και αυτός ομαλά σε όλο το εύρος ρύθμισης του
3. μετράς και γράφεις για να δούμε και εμείς τις τάσεις στους δύο τελεστικούς λίγο πριν και μετά το πρόβλημα

----------


## jakektm

οκ ξεκιναμε, ολες οι μετρησεις γινονται με ταυτοχρονη μεταβολη του ποτενσιομετρου ρυθμισης ταχυτητας

ταση ''12.7''  =  11.60

ταση ''12'' στην ζενερ = 11.30

ο δρομεας κανονικα μεταβαλλεται. μολις φτασω στα 5.90 βολτ , τοτε κοβεται η εξοδος. η ταση στον δρομεα συνεχιζει να αυξανεται


ταση στο σημειο c3 _ R5 = ξεκινημα με 3.4βολτ , παει αποτομα στα 4.9βολτ, και η εξοδος ανεβαινει σταδιακα , και καθως κοβεται η εξοδος, αυτη η ταση παραμενει στα 4.9 οσο και αν ανεβαζω το ποτενσιομετρο . πρεπει να μειωσω το ποτενσιομετρο και παρατηρω πως αυτη η ταση πρεπει να πεσει στα 3.4 ωστε να ξαναξεκινησει να λειτουργει.

ταση τελεστικου 11.40βολτ

ταση ποδαρακι 6 τελεστικου. 0.023 βολτ, ανεβαινει ως τα 0.08βολτ, κοβεται η εξοδος και μαζι και αυτη η ταση, πεφτει ξανα στα 0.023

ταση ποδαρακι 1 . 0.001βολτ, καμια μεταβολη.


οσον αφορα την εξοδο: ανεβαινει ως τα 77vac, μετα κοβεται και πεφτει στα 23. το περιεργο ειναι οτι καθως μειωνω το ποτενσιομετρο, πεφτουν και τα 23 βολτ, μεχρι να μηδενισω το ποτενσιομετρο


optocoupler: πιν 1 , vac 3.6.   vdc= - 1,7 !!!, αυτα σε μηδενικη θεση ποτενσιομετρου.

καθως ανεβαζω  πεφτουν και οι δυο τασεις, ομως η συχνοτητα στο σημειο αυτο, ξεκιναει με 100 χερτζ, καθως ανεβαζω φτανει στα 200, και μολις κοπει η εξοδος, ειναι στα 250 χερτζ

πιν6 100 βολτ ac.   

πιν4  απο 0 εως 77vac(μετα κοβει καθως κοβεται και η εξοδος)




ειναι αλλαγμενα τα παρακατω: c3,c4,c11,c9, moc, τελεστικοσ, c5,thyristor

----------


## UV.

το μοναδικό πιν με καθαρά DC πόλωση είναι το πιν 5 και δεν αναφέρεις τίποτα γι αυτό



> πιν4  απο 0 εως 77vac(μετα κοβει καθως κοβεται και η εξοδος)


ποιό πιν 4;
το πιν 4 είναι GND!!! τι 0-77 λες;  :Confused1: 
πες από πόση μέχρι πόση DC έχεις στο πιν 5
και με όσα είπες πλέον δεν ασχολούμαστεμε το U5-1
κλείσε τελείως το R18

----------


## UV.

πες επίσης αν έχεις το optional συνδεμένο στο P2 κλπ
και ποιά συνδεσμολογία έχει από αυτές της σελ. 7
πόσα βόλτ είναι το μοτέρ;
από διάδρομο είναι;

----------


## jakektm

pin4 του optocoupler εννοουσα.

λοιπον, πιν5 του τελεστικου = ξεκινημα απο 0 βολτ. στα 0.059 βολτ κοβει η εξοδος. στο τερμα του ποτενσιομετρου 0.130βολτ

για οποιαδηποτε θεση του R18, οι τιμες ειναι οι ιδιες

----------


## jakektm

στο P2 τιποτα συνδεδεμενο, η συνδεσμολογια ειναι τελειως κλασικη. μονο ποτενσιομετρο για ρυθμιση. τροφοδοσια . και εξοδο στο μοτερ στο +ARM KAI -ARM

το μοτερ 180vdc/ 1/4hp. απο σουβλα ειναι.στην εξοδο δε θα επρεπε να εχω μονο μεχρι 50 hz?

χωρις φορτιο, στα ακρα ARM+ kai ARM- η ταση παραμενει 77vac / 150-180vdc..δεν υπαρχει δηλαδη μεταβολη αναλογα με το ποτενσιομετρο

----------


## UV.

> στην εξοδο δε θα επρεπε να εχω μονο μεχρι 50 hz?


όχι γιατί αν δεις τα θυρίστορ είναι με κοινή κάθοδο στην περιέλιξη και ενεργοποιούνται και στις δύο περιόδους εναλλακτικά και διπλασιάζουν την συχνότητα
την R18 άστην μόνιμα κλειστή
έχεις παλμογράφο; και αν ναι είναι απομονομένος;

----------


## UV.

φαντάσου τα θυρίστορ και τις D9 D10 σαν ανόρθωση γέφυρας με την ίδια κυματομορφή (χωρίς πυκνωτή) και με τις κυματομορφές αυτές ψαλιδισμένες σε σχέση με τον χρόνο

----------


## jakektm

δυστυχως δεν εχω παλμογραφο, μετανοιωνω για ακομα μια φορα που δεν εχω .......

----------


## UV.

λοιπόν στο πιν 5 η DC 0-0,13V είναι σωστή
πες και στο πιν 7 τι έχεις;

----------


## UV.

hello!!!

----------


## jakektm

ξεκινημα 0.06βολτdc

ανεβαινει στα 4.8, μεχρι τα 5.5 βολτ . τοτε κοβει η εξοδος, και η ταση στο πιν 7 παει στα 10βολτ

----------


## UV.

βραχυκύκλωσε την R24

----------


## jakektm

παλι το ιδιο

----------


## UV.

βγάλε και την κάθοδο της D7

----------


## jakektm

δυστυχως τιποτα, επιμενει το ιδιο

----------


## UV.

με το ποτενσιόμετρο σε θέση λίγο πριν το πρόβλημα ρύθμισε το R21 μεταβάλει στροφές;

----------


## jakektm

κατευθειαν το κοβει μολις το αυξησω το R21

----------


## UV.

δες στα πινς 5 και 6 λίγο πριν το πρόβλημα τι τάση έχουν

----------


## jakektm

εκοψα την R5, και μετρησα ταση στο πιν7 τελεστικου

φορτιζει σταδιακα μεχρι τα 11 βολτ.

δεν κανει εκεινο που εκανε πριν, δουλευε ως τα 5βολτ και μετα εκοβε την εξοδο και η ταση πιν7 πηγαινε στα 10 βολτ.

να σημαινει αυτο οτι φταει το τρανσιστορ που οδηγει το μοκ?

----------


## jakektm

πιν6, ξεκιναει 0.025 , μολις φτασει 0.049 κοβει και πεφτει παλι στα 0.025

πιν5 απο 0 εως 0.13, χωρις να πεσει οταν κλεισει η εξοδος

----------


## UV.

ο τελεστικός πρέπει να δίνει στο πιν 7 παλμούς για να ενεργοποιεί τα θυρίστορ
δουλεύει σε συνδεσμολογία συγκριτή ανοικτού βρόγχου με πυκνωτή ολοκλήρωσης
αν το AC σήμα στο πιν 6 ξεπεράσει μία τιμή πέφτει σε αστάθεια και στο κόρο στην έξοδο
πρέπει να δεις τι συμβαίνει με την κυματομορφή στο πιν 6 για να βγεί ένα συμπέρασμα
δοκίμασε πειραματικά να αυξήσεις την τάση στο πιν 5 βάζοντας στην θέση της R11 πχ 50ΚΩ
δες επίσης μήπως το μοτέρ μετά τις στροφές αυτές παράγει σπηνθιρισμό και αν είναι καλή η D8

----------


## UV.

ο βρόγχος R23 R22 R21 είναι πολύ συμαντικός γιατί αν έχουν αυξηθεί οι τιμές των R22 R21 θα δίνει μεγάλο πλάτος χωρίς στην πραγματικότητα να είναι ανάλογη και η έξοδος

----------


## jakektm

εβαλα παραλληλα R11, 50ΚΩ, αλλα παλι τιποτα. μετρησα και τις αντιστασεις που ειπες,

290ΚΩ, 0.97ΚΩ, και το R21= 9.87ΚΩ

----------


## jakektm

αντι για το μοτερ, να βαλω μια λαμπα να δω τι θα μας δειξει;

----------


## UV.

do it do it if you satisfied (BT Express)

----------


## jakektm

παλι το ιδιο κανει...

----------


## UV.

και είσαι 100% σίγουρος ότι ο πυκνωτής που άλλαξες C5 είναι αυτός που πρέπει;
Αν ναι δεν μένει τίποτα άλλο αλλά να μιλήσει ο παλμογράφος  :Σκέψη: αλλά δεν έχεις  :Crying:

----------


## UV.

υπάρχει και περίπτωση ο νέος τελεστικός που έβαλες να έχει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος από τον προηγούμενο και να πέφτει σε αστάθεια
1, ή βάζεις πάλι τον παλιό
2, ή βάζεις παράλληλα στον C5 μία αντίσταση 800ΚΩ σε σειρά με μία 1Ν4148 και την κάθοδότης στο πιν 6

----------


## jakektm

δυστυχως τα δοκιμασα αυτα τα παραπανω. 

αλλα ματαια

το παραταω, δεν παλευεται αλλο....

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τον χρονο σου, εμαθα 2 πραγματα καινουρια με την βοηθεια σου. σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## jakektm

αλλα επειδη κατι με τρωει και δε μπορω να το αφησω ετσι...

μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις, πως ''καταλαβεινει'' οτι ανεβηκε το ρευμα του φορτιου και μου κοβει την εξοδο?

γιατι μολις η ταση στο πιν7 ξεπερασει τα 5.5 βολτ , κοβει η εξοδος και αμεσως η ταση πιν 7 γινεται 10 βολτ?

εχει καποια σχεση ο πυκνωτης που βρισκεται στο gate kai anode του unijuction transistor?

----------


## jakektm

δοκιμασα το παρακατω που μου ειπες ¨""ή βάζεις παράλληλα στον C5 μία αντίσταση 800ΚΩ σε σειρά με μία 1Ν4148 και την κάθοδότης στο πιν 6""

δεν εγινε  τιποτα. οποτε αλλαξα την αντισταση σε 220ΚΩ. τωρα ναι μεν ξαναπεφτει η εξοδος αλλα

κανει 5 στιγμιαια βυθισματα.

δηλαδη

ανεβαζω ποτενσιομετρο, φτανει ως τα 80VAC, ανεβαζω, peftei sta 70,ξαναανεβαζω, φτανει ως τα 80, και ξανα στα 70. αυτο καπου στι 5 φορες γινεται. και μετα τελος η εξοδος.  μετα απο λιγο τελος και το ποτενσιομετρο(η διαδρομη του στο μαξ).......



μια προχειρη καταγραφη της εξοδου τελεστικου πιν7

4.22 βολτ βυθισμα εξοδου ---> 5.38 ακαριαια
επομενο βυθισμα στα 5.60 ---->6.80

7.20---> 8.30

8.70--->9.40
9.80--->εξοδος μηδεν

----------


## jakektm

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ!!!!!


αλλαξα τον C4, εβαλα 100nf/400v και δειχνει να δουλευει αψογα εδω και 10λεπτα... θα το αφησω να λειτουργει για ωρες φυσικα...

αν θελεις να μετρησω καποια σημεια

----------


## UV.

> πως ''καταλαβεινει'' οτι ανεβηκε το ρευμα του φορτιου και μου κοβει την εξοδο?
> 
> γιατι μολις η ταση στο πιν7 ξεπερασει τα 5.5 βολτ , κοβει η εξοδος και αμεσως η ταση πιν 7 γινεται 10 βολτ?


δεν καταλαβαίνει!
γιατί αποσυνδέσαμε την D7 (ελπίζω να μην την είχες ξανασυνδέσει όταν προχωρούσαμε τα επόμενα βήματα)
κανονικά όταν κόβει γίνεται με τον τελεστικό U5-1 που στο πιν 2 ορίζουμε το κατόφλι της τάσης του με το R19 το μέγιστο ρεύμα
και ενεργοποιήται από την πτώση τάσης που αναπτύσεται πάνω στην R24 (ένας λόγος είναι αυτός που βραχυκυκλώσαμε την R24)
το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο τελεστικός πέφτει σε αστάθεια και η έξοδος του πάει στον κόρο (+11,3V η τροφοδοσία του και όταν τα δύο τρανσίστορ στο εσωτερικό του πάνε στο κόρο έχουμε +11,3-(0,7*2)=10V στο πιν 7

ένα συμαντικό που ξέχασα δες μήπως έχεις μεγάλη κυμάτωση στην γραμμή +12V ή +11.3V
δηλ μέτρα μήπως έχεις AC τάση σε αυτήν την γραμμή

----------


## jakektm

εκει που λεει ''12.7'' εχω 2βολτ εναλασσ.
στην zener D4, εχω 0.15 vac


τωρα βεβαια εχω αλλαγμενο τον c4, αντι για 0.033μf εχω βαλει 0.1μf

----------


## UV.

> εκει που λεει ''12.7'' εχω 2βολτ εναλασσ.
> στην zener D4, εχω 0.15 vac


έχεις 0,15VAC συνέχεια και όταν κάνει το το πρόβλημα;
στο 12,7 ναι εκεί είναι σωστό γιατί οι δίοδοι D1 D2 σαν διπλή ανόρθωση υλοποιούν την διάταξη "ανιχνευτή διέλευσης μηδενός" για να οδηγεί το οπτοκάπλερ συμφασικά με τα θυρίστορ και όχι σε τυχαίους χρόνους

----------


## jakektm

> έχεις 0,15VAC συνέχεια και όταν κάνει το το πρόβλημα;


εχω 0.15 για ολη την διαδρομη του  ποτενσιομετρου=σε μηδενικη εως μαξιμουμ εξοδο στο μοτερ. δεν ξερω αν  συμπιπτει καποια εναλλασσομενη ταση οταν μας εκανε το προβλημα.

----------


## UV.

είναι οκ
το μόνο που με παραξενεύει είναι που σχεδιαστικά έχει επιλέξει υπερβολικά μικρές τάσεις DC στο κύκλωμα ελέγχου στο πιν 5
εκεί όλο αυτό το δίκτυο ποτενσιόμετρο και αντιστάσεις δεν φαίνεται να έχουν πουθενά σύνδεση με κάποια γραμμή AC
στο πιν 5 μετράς AC τάση;

----------


## jakektm

pin5

vac. τιποτα, 0.018 βολτ

vdc: για ποτενσιομετρο θεση 50% , εχω 0.05βολτ, για μαξιμουμ θεση, εχω 0.12βολτ


οντως σε πολυ χαμηλα επιπεδα το εχει.

----------


## jakektm

μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις δυο τρια πραγματα;

1. ο C9 , καθως ανεβαζω το ποτενσ. ακουγεται σαν ψιλος σπινθηρισμος. ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι ειναι διοτι:απο την μια του πλευρα ερχεται θετικη κυματομορφη και εμφανιζεται peak στην αλλη του ακρη;

2. το u5-1 current lim. με τοσο ασθενες σημα, που δεν μπορει να περασει λογικα την d7, πως ακριβως μπορει να ρυθμισει τον περιορισμο ρευματος;

3.το unijuction tr. ειναι συνεχως ON? απο την ταση στην R4? και εμεις απλα κοβουμε παλμικα την ανοδο του ωστε να παραχθουν παλμοι(στο moc);

----------


## UV.

> 1. ο C9 , καθως ανεβαζω το ποτενσ. ακουγεται σαν ψιλος σπινθηρισμος. ετσι οπως το σκεφτομαι ειναι διοτι:απο την μια του πλευρα ερχεται θετικη κυματομορφη και εμφανιζεται peak στην αλλη του ακρη;


δεν θα έπρεπε να τσιρίζει! μήπως αυτό μαρτηρά ότι αυτός είναι το πρόβλημα;



> 2. το u5-1 current lim. με τοσο ασθενες σημα, που δεν μπορει να περασει  λογικα την d7, πως ακριβως μπορει να ρυθμισει τον περιορισμο ρευματος;


όχι γιατί χαρακτηριστηκό του τελεστικού με αυτήν την συνδεσμολογία είναι ότι η έξοδος του δεν είναι ανάλογη της εισόδου και με τον πυκνωτή που έχει δημιουργεί μια χρονική υστέριση και μια επικλινή ανερχόμενη τάση εξόδου έως την τάση περίπου τροφοδοσίας του



> 3.το unijuction tr. ειναι συνεχως ON? απο την ταση στην R4? και εμεις  απλα κοβουμε παλμικα την ανοδο του ωστε να παραχθουν παλμοι(στο moc);


όχι είπαμε ότι τροφοδοτήται ατό τον ανιχνευτή διέλευσης μηδενός επομένως σε αυτό το σημείο αποκόπτεται και το οπτοκάπλερ είναι ανενεργό
έχει τη ιδιότητα να άγει όταν η πύλη του είναι και θετκότερη και αρνητικότερη της ανόδου

----------


## jakektm

δεν θα έπρεπε να τσιρίζει! μήπως αυτό μαρτηρά ότι αυτός είναι το πρόβλημα;


τον ειχα αλλαξει , ιδια χωριτικοτητα με αλλου ειδους (ηταν κεραμικος, εβαλα πολυεστερα) και δεν ακουγοταν αλλο.

αλλα ακομα το προβλημα υπηρχε

----------


## UV.

όλες οι δοκιμές έγιναν με 
το cur. lim. στο μέγιστο 
το IR. Comp. στο min
και την D7 εκτός;

----------


## UV.

δοκίμασε να αυξήσεις το IR Comp.
το manual περιγράφει τον τρόπο ρύθμισης όλων αυτών κάνε "by the book" όλες τις ρυθμίσεις μήπως είναι αυτό το θέμα και τσάμπα ψάχνεις για κάτι χαλασμένο!

----------

